# Install a dishwasher in an existing kitchen cabinet



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, basically you need to cut out a 24" section. You say they are built in. Is that last year or 40 years ago? With no joints you will need to make one or two pretty precise cuts depending on if your DW placement is in between cabs or at the end. You can also cut the opening an inch larger and cover the cuts with corner moulding. Depending on the top is fastened could present another problem. Many tops were nailed screwed into the cabs from the top. If this is the case you will either have to break away the cabs (bad idea) or cut the fasteners with a sawzall.
Once you have the opening it jut a matter of running the electric and plumbing. You said no problem there.
Don't forget to support the counter top if this DW is going on the end.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I really appreciate your feed-back. Actually the house is 24 years old. The D/W will be sitting between two cabinets so I hope the counter top won't be an issue. Anyway, it's a cheezy old formica top and will be replaced next year. And I'm thinking the sawzall will be what we have to use.

I would expect we would 1st remove the drawer from the cabinet, draw our horizontal lines on the shelves and vertical lines cabinet face [minding the bubble, of course.] Then I would expect we would 1st remove the middle shelf. Since the shelf is one long piece that extends into the next cabinet, the remainder will have to be braced some how. Will it be enough to just add a cleat to the back side of the front of the cabinet beneath the shelf? All it holds is some bake ware, no great amount of weight.

I would expect that actually removing the cabinet face would be next and the lower shelf, and kickspace last.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

shapeshifter said:


> I really appreciate your feed-back. Actually the house is 24 years old. The D/W will be sitting between two cabinets so I hope the counter top won't be an issue. Anyway, it's a cheezy old formica top and will be replaced next year. And I'm thinking the sawzall will be what we have to use.
> 
> I would expect we would 1st remove the drawer from the cabinet, draw our horizontal lines on the shelves and vertical lines cabinet face [minding the bubble, of course.] Then I would expect we would 1st remove the middle shelf. Since the shelf is one long piece that extends into the next cabinet, the remainder will have to be braced some how. Will it be enough to just add a cleat to the back side of the front of the cabinet beneath the shelf? All it holds is some bake ware, no great amount of weight.
> 
> ...


My comments are in red. I had to add this to make the forum software happy.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

This question is probably a little late to ask but when the dishwasher is described as 24" wide, is that the part that fits into the cabinet, or the part that you see from the front? [We are purchasing the dishwasher 2nd hand, it was a deal we could not refuse!]

Thanks.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

On a job next week, we are retrofitting a dishwasher into existing lower cabinets. 

I will post pics during and when we are done!


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that would be great! If possible, can we see before-and-after pix?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

shapeshifter said:


> Wow, that would be great! If possible, can we see before-and-after pix?


Sure can, I will take before and after photos.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I just noticed, you guys are just up the street from me, IH 35, that is :laughing:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

where did you post the before/after pics?


----------

